# Popularity Of Virginia 'Don't Tread On Me' License Plates Suggest Tea Party Is Strong



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 9, 2014)

They are very fine looking plates. I'm sure the Jewish hate groups - ACLU, SPLC, ADL, etc will do their best to put a stop to this. 







Popularity of 'Don't Tread on Me' plates in Virginia suggests Tea Party still strong | Fox News


----------



## Duped (Jan 9, 2014)

The main population is in n. va - almost all liberal. You won't see many there.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 9, 2014)

Means VA despises the Tea Party yet is very patriotic.  Nothing new, blue.


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Jan 9, 2014)

You're already being tread on, have been for some time actually. Now what?


----------



## occupied (Jan 9, 2014)

I want one and I fucking despise the idiot tea party. Dumbasses think they invented being angry at the federal government.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 9, 2014)

Those plates have been around for decades.  It's always been pretty popular.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 9, 2014)

I wonder if left wing political hack governor elect Terry McAuliffe will cancel the plates. Democrat governors in the Commonwealth are generally supported by the left wing media and they are prone to some screwball ideas that don't get much attention. The last democrat governor decided to close interstate rest stops so that you can remember to vote democrat when you really gotta take a piss.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 9, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Popularity Of Virginia 'Don't Tread On Me' License Plates Suggest Tea Party Is Strong


That this notion is a fallacy and the premise of the thread moronic suggests the OP is an idiot.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 9, 2014)

OP- brainwashed drivel...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 9, 2014)

I've always really wanted that license plate.  I'm hugely annoyed that it's been stolen by the teapartiers


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 9, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> They are very fine looking plates. I'm sure the Jewish hate groups - ACLU, SPLC, ADL, etc will do their best to put a stop to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are pretty popular in my neck of the woods down here in Hampton roads.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 9, 2014)

A more accurate indicator of TPM popularity in Virginia, or the lack thereof, is the fact that a TPM candidate for governor was defeated  had republicans fielded a sane candidate more interested in responsible governance as opposed to whom you might be sleeping with, thered be a republican governor in Virginia today. 

The TPM is a threat only to republicans, not democrats; when a democrat runs against a TPM candidate, the democrat will usually win. That was demonstrated in 2010, 2012, and likely again this year.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 9, 2014)

whitehall said:


> I wonder if left wing political hack governor elect Terry McAuliffe will cancel the plates. Democrat governors in the Commonwealth are generally supported by the left wing media and they are prone to some screwball ideas that don't get much attention. The last democrat governor decided to close interstate rest stops so that you can remember to vote democrat when you really gotta take a piss.



Aren't the plates a source of revenue? He got elected when those plates were popular. I wonder if gas stations and gas station service areas saw an increase in revenue when those state rest areas shut down. I usually do the Emoria 95 or 58 to 85 south routes when we travel, so I never noticed any bad effects from the shut downs. Here's the reason Kaine shut those rest areas down:

Transportation officials facing a $2.6 billion budget shortfall expect the closings to save about $9 million a year.

Meade asks officials to look again for other options to trim the transportation budget.

Transportation Department spokesman Jeff Caldwell says the agency has cut all its programs and $2 billion in road construction projects. 

Isn't the above (cuts) what some people would refer to as a "fiscally conservative" action?


----------



## whitehall (Jan 9, 2014)

There are no TPM candidates. The radical left together with Media Matters and other rich tax exempt propaganda sources create hysteria among the low information left wing voters. The fact is that TPM tries to get the best conservative candidates which could be republican or democrat but the modern democrat party is hopeless. The Tea Party is responsible for the biggest congressional landslide in history when republicans defeated the entrenched democrat party. Actually Tea Party candidates usually defeat radical left wing democrats in elections that aren't funded by big wig left wing commies.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 9, 2014)

whitehall said:


> I wonder if left wing political hack governor elect Terry McAuliffe will cancel the plates. Democrat governors in the Commonwealth are generally supported by the left wing media and they are prone to some screwball ideas that don't get much attention. The last democrat governor decided to close interstate rest stops so that you can remember to vote democrat when you really gotta take a piss.



I remember that. The signs stated "due to budget cuts"....
I noted that the majority of the closed rest areas were in rural and suburban stretches of I-81 and I-95....where the voters are mostly GOP...


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 9, 2014)

It's always good to question anything take-over by the Kochbaggers.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 9, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> They are very fine looking plates. I'm sure the Jewish hate groups - ACLU, SPLC, ADL, etc will do their best to put a stop to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The State where thousands of Private Companies suck off the Federal Teat?


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 9, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> It's always good to question anything take-over by the Kochbaggers.


A bar of soap for your naughty mouth.






 Baaaaaaaad! 
​


----------



## whitehall (Jan 9, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > They are very fine looking plates. I'm sure the Jewish hate groups - ACLU, SPLC, ADL, etc will do their best to put a stop to this.
> ...



Typically the radical left misunderstands the concept of independence. The federal teat does not contradict the independence of the "Don't Tread on Me" license plates. A strong federal government investment is a good thing. Stupid federal regulations, wasteful taxpayer bureaucracies, insulting taxation and disregard of the Constitution interferes with the milk of the federal teat and dumb asses who can't understand the concept are nothing but snakes.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 9, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> They are very fine looking plates. I'm sure the Jewish hate groups - ACLU, SPLC, ADL, etc will do their best to put a stop to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They liked Semper Tyrannis too.  At least native son John Wilkes Booth did.


And let's not forget the all time fav:   Virginia is for Lovers.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 9, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> They are very fine looking plates. I'm sure the Jewish hate groups - ACLU, SPLC, ADL, etc will do their best to put a stop to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't Obama just win Virginia ...... again?

Didn't the Democratic Party just sweep all statewide races two months ago?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 9, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if left wing political hack governor elect Terry McAuliffe will cancel the plates. Democrat governors in the Commonwealth are generally supported by the left wing media and they are prone to some screwball ideas that don't get much attention. The last democrat governor decided to close interstate rest stops so that you can remember to vote democrat when you really gotta take a piss.
> ...



There's uh, no such thing as rest areas in a city.  They're not needed there.

Duh.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 9, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > They are very fine looking plates. I'm sure the Jewish hate groups - ACLU, SPLC, ADL, etc will do their best to put a stop to this.
> ...



No, the democrat party didn't sweep statewide races. Republicans still have the majority in the Va senate and House of delegates. The fact that a popular democrat senator was stabbed and shot by his own son might give the republicans another seat.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 9, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Those weren't statewide races.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 9, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



When's the last time that Federal / Private relationship wasn't tainted?


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Here's a list. Seems they're all in cities.

Interstate Rest Areas | Rest Areas along Interstate Highways


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jan 9, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> I've always really wanted that license plate.  I'm hugely annoyed that it's been stolen by the teapartiers



So you want that plate on your car minus the limited government interference in your life. Interesting take you have going on here.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 9, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Well:

"

With all precincts reporting on Tuesday night, *Democrat Lewis led by just 22 votes out of 20,379 cast.*

*The state Senate is now split with 20 Democrats and 20 Republicans. *The lieutenant governor has the tiebreaking vote on most issues.

If Democrats retain Northams Senate seat and win a Jan. 21 special election for the Loudoun state Senate seat of Attorney General-elect Mark R. Herring, *the chamber will remain split and the new lieutenant governors (DEMOCRAT) tiebreaking *vote would *tip the balance to the Democrats.*

But if Republicans win either special election, they will have 21 votes, an outright majority in the Senate."


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 9, 2014)

AzMike said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > I've always really wanted that license plate.  I'm hugely annoyed that it's been stolen by the teapartiers
> ...



I want that license plate on my car minus the low-information dumbassery label that comes with being associated with tea baggers.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 10, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



None of those are cities, dood.  Get out of the house and travel some day.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 10, 2014)

Only votes matter.


the tea tards will cripple the republican party for decades  to come if the republicans dont DUMP this fact adverse idiot base


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 10, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Only votes matter.
> 
> 
> the tea tards will cripple the republican party for decades  to come if the republicans dont DUMP this fact adverse idiot base



How ironic.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 10, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> A more accurate indicator of TPM popularity in Virginia, or the lack thereof, is the fact that a TPM candidate for governor was defeated  had republicans fielded a sane candidate more interested in responsible governance as opposed to whom you might be sleeping with, thered be a republican governor in Virginia today.
> 
> The TPM is a threat only to republicans, not democrats; when a democrat runs against a TPM candidate, the democrat will usually win. That was demonstrated in 2010, 2012, and likely again this year.



In 2010 the tea party trounced the dems and likely will be the case this year, establishment types will lose.


----------



## hangover (Jan 10, 2014)

> Popularity Of Virginia 'Don't Tread On Me' License Plates Suggest Tea Party Is Strong


Yeah sure. That's why the tea bag candidate for governor just got trounced by a liberal. And the tea bag for AG lost too. Tea baggers are so far out of touch with reality, it's turned a red state blue. Nice.


----------



## Ellasophia (Jan 10, 2014)

In Georgia the TP plate is "In God We Trust."  I guess they'll stop taking blue state tax dollars now.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 10, 2014)

Pheonixops said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if left wing political hack governor elect Terry McAuliffe will cancel the plates. Democrat governors in the Commonwealth are generally supported by the left wing media and they are prone to some screwball ideas that don't get much attention. The last democrat governor decided to close interstate rest stops so that you can remember to vote democrat when you really gotta take a piss.
> ...


No.

A fiscally conservative action would have been to put aside  transportation funds from transportation taxation and used it for ONLY road construction.  In addition, a well thought out conservative budget would employ strategies that would build excess funds or materials in years of feast, as a hedge against those years when resources were low or economic times were lean.

But hey, you go on with your bad self.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2014)

LordBrownTrout said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > A more accurate indicator of TPM popularity in Virginia, or the lack thereof, is the fact that a TPM candidate for governor was defeated  had republicans fielded a sane candidate more interested in responsible governance as opposed to whom you might be sleeping with, thered be a republican governor in Virginia today.
> ...



I believe you are right.  All the more reason for GOP voters to support Tea Party type candidates in 2014.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just like the flags.




SwimExpert said:


> Those plates have been around for decades.  It's always been pretty popular.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 10, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



The idea of politicians putting money aside and not spending every last dime the government takes in is simply too absurd for words to describe.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 10, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



What is the function of VDOT? Is it solely "road construction"?  

"The Virginia Department of Transportation (VDOT) is responsible for building, maintaining and operating the state's roads, bridges and tunnels. And, through the Commonwealth Transportation Board, it provides funding for airports, seaports, rail and public transportation."


Here's what the conservative Governor in this state enacted:

"Mr. McDonnell, now in his final year as governor, has at last acknowledged a fundamental truth: *There is no way to maintain and improve the states crumbling transportation network, now set to run out of construction money by 2017, without higher taxes.* That basic fact, in a state that has not raised any sustainable new funds for highways and roads in a quarter-century, has been rejected by the GOP for years. Now the governor has conceded the point."

"*He did so by calling for a 16&#8201;percent increase in the state sales tax on all goods*, in place of the current per-gallon gasoline tax, which would be eliminated. By 2018 that would yield an additional $183&#8201;million annually in revenue due to rising prices and economic activity. *Add to that Mr. McDonnells plan for an additional $127&#8201;million annually, mainly from higher vehicle registration fees*, and there you have it: $310&#8201;million in new annual revenue proposed by a Republican governor."

"Mr. McDonnell would get part of the rest of the way to the *$1 billion level by raiding general-fund money*  _for schools, higher education, mental health, public safety and recreation_  and shifting some $283 million a year to transportation."
Virginia Gov. Bob McDonnell?s bold and paltry transportation plan - The Washington Post


Wow! That's a lot better than closing some rest areas (which would steer people to privately owned gas stations and service areas $$$) and cutting some road projects for a finite time.

Just trying to bring some things to _light_ and discuss a subject.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 10, 2014)

LordBrownTrout said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > A more accurate indicator of TPM popularity in Virginia, or the lack thereof, is the fact that a TPM candidate for governor was defeated  had republicans fielded a sane candidate more interested in responsible governance as opposed to whom you might be sleeping with, thered be a republican governor in Virginia today.
> ...



If you're middle-class you'd better hope not! The Koch bitches are once again talking ut of both sides of their mouth. Paul, was against immigration, now he's for? Must have been a new memo from the Pimp Daddies!


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 10, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



We have a number of bills to pay due to your dismal voting record.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 10, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > They are very fine looking plates. I'm sure the Jewish hate groups - ACLU, SPLC, ADL, etc will do their best to put a stop to this.
> ...



Name one company anywhere in the US that doesn't.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So the website lied?


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 10, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Roads are the only means of transportation?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 10, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Pretty much Anywhere, USA.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 10, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



They are entirely due to liberal fucktards like you.  How am I in anyway responsible for any of the debts incurred by the federal government?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 10, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



The idea the big spending liberals are the friends of the middle class is about as credible as Barack Obama or an AGW cult member.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 10, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> I'm sure the Jewish hate groups - ACLU, SPLC, ADL, etc will do their best to put a stop to this.



Um...yeahhhhh...

Okayyyyy...

Your hood is slipping.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 10, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Correct. And that's the way it's been for decades.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 10, 2014)

Obama's "recovery" is a fraud.  We all know it.  Now here's the proof.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 10, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



If you voted Republican anytime in the last 40 years, it's your fault.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 10, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



So how many Republicans in the last 40 years have pushed through bills helping the middle-class without giving greater gain to the rich?  Zero?


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 10, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> Obama's "recovery" is a fraud.  We all know it.  Now here's the proof.



You want to compare 2011 number with 2009 numbers?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 10, 2014)

The TPM has been an unmitigated disaster for the GOP in particular and the Nation in general; the credit rating downgrade, sequester, and government shutdown is proof of that.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Interstate 95 Rest Areas | Interstate Rest Areas

Genius...Dale City, Culpepper and Fredericksburg are very large communities.
Perhaps YOU should get out more often.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 10, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> It's always good to question anything take-over by the Kochbaggers.



HUH?...When you libs start thinking for yourselves, the country will be better off. Not until then.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


That comment is so vapid it is beneath the dignity of a response


----------



## Nyvin (Jan 22, 2014)

Tea Party candidate rejected in special election for Virginia's SD-33 senate seat


----------



## Howey (Jan 22, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> They are very fine looking plates. I'm sure the Jewish hate groups - ACLU, SPLC, ADL, etc will do their best to put a stop to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inbreeding is also prevalent in the backwoods of Virginia. Naturally, there's lots of teabaggers there.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 23, 2014)

NTG said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > They are very fine looking plates. I'm sure the Jewish hate groups - ACLU, SPLC, ADL, etc will do their best to put a stop to this.
> ...



What the fuck is that bullshit....Screw you...You closed minded bigoted socialist prick


----------



## mamooth (Jan 26, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> They are very fine looking plates. I'm sure the Jewish hate groups - ACLU, SPLC, ADL, etc will do their best to put a stop to this.








Serves the same purpose as a "Protected by Smith & Wesson" sign.

That is, it says "COME AND STEAL MY VERY VALUABLE AND EASILY PAWNABLE GUNS WHEN I'M NOT AROUND!". At least that's how criminals view it.


----------

